# Triloids Poison



## RIBottleguy (Feb 14, 2013)

I think this is a pretty common poison but a friend of mine who works in excavation just gave it to me.  It sure looks nice on the shelf!


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 20, 2013)

I love it! My step dad is a forman(spelling?)  and I told him to keep his eyes open! He found a cool bottle the other day but nothing like this!


----------



## TwistedTea12 (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 22, 2013)

Very cool. =)


----------



## RIBottleguy (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice trio Aaron!  I do like that mini one...


----------



## zecritr (May 16, 2013)

nice looking one's
 really like the mini one also


----------

